
Ask HN: Virtual HSA (Healthcare Savings Accounts)? - jason_slack
It seems my personal banks are no longer offering HA accounts. My employer uses a bank, but the nearest branch is a days drive away from me and that&#x27;s just to sign paperwork.<p>Does anyone know of a &quot;virtual HSA&quot; one can get? I was hoping that Bank Simple had one but they don&#x27;t offer anything yet.
======
remyp
I've been happy with Lively. I was able to sign up quickly and they made
transferring my existing HSA over really easy.

Here's my referral code if you want to give it a shot:

[https://secure.livelyme.com/referral/invite/?referrersOwnerI...](https://secure.livelyme.com/referral/invite/?referrersOwnerId=6740ac53-9fd2-43d1-9b42-efab4579b00b)

~~~
jason_slack
Thanks. I’ll check them out this weekend. Thanks for the referral code!!

~~~
jason_slack
I did indeed sign-up with Lively. A few minor hiccups with their iPhone app
but things still worked out.

------
m_a_d
State Farm, Aflac (I’m pretty sure I had an HSA when I had Aflac), other
supplemtal insurance like Aflac.

